# Vinyl Cutter vs Vinyl Cutter Printer



## TShirt Newguy (Feb 13, 2012)

What is the difference between the two I am new to the biz and am looking to add some vinyl to my shirts. I am mostly looking to cut out names and numbers for shirts but would also like to do some graphics.

Thanks


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

TShirt Newguy said:


> What is the difference between the two I am new to the biz and am looking to add some vinyl to my shirts. I am mostly looking to cut out names and numbers for shirts but would also like to do some graphics.
> 
> Thanks


vinyl cutter is about $600-1200

vinyl printer cutter (entry level Versacamm) $8000

Depending on your graphics, a vinyl cutter can do vector graphics 2-3 colors aren't so bad.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

a print/cut can print on vinyl in multi colors and then contour cut around the image(s)

A vinyl cutter can also contour cut, but only vector files and only one color vinyl at a time. does not print vinyl


----------



## TShirt Newguy (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok so if you wanted to do a two color print could you do it in vinyl and make it look good like if it was screen printed and how would you get the vinyl cut so it is two different colors


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

It would look better than screenprint and last longer, as for the way you do it, it depends on what software you're using to cut with.


----------



## danarkett (Dec 4, 2011)

you may want to look into this roland model....VersaStudio 20 (BN-20)
VersaStudio 20" BN-20 Desktop Inkjet Printer/Cutter


----------



## TShirt Newguy (Feb 13, 2012)

wow super nice but way outta my price range


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

From a business that started with a cutter we should have spent the little extra and gone straight to print and cut.
Roland are doing a desk top print and cutter.


----------

